# Brake light turns on when driving



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

When i start the car and let it idle, the brake light doesn't come on, but pretty much the second i start to drive, the light pops on. 

I thought it had to do with the hand brake sensor but that is fine and the level of fluid is also fine. Any ideas what else could be causing this it really bothers me.  

even replaced the brake cables with no difference. 

it is a 98 GTI 2.0l


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

brake light switch?


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

is that not the sensor/switch that's a part of the handbrake?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

heh, sorry, skimmed over the post too fast. is there a fluid level sensor in mk3s?


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

well theirs a wire that goes to a sensor in the reservoir so id guess yes. but fluid is at good level so is sensor busted or something?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

having no idea what the appropriate resistance is on one... i'd say throw a ohmmeter across the two pins on the plug with it in the resivoir, document the reading. Pull the sensor out of the reservoir, read it again. If you get two open circuits or two closed circuits... or two very similar readings, probably it.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

multimeter was acting up so i replaced sensor from another mk3 and same deal...:banghead:


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

bump any other ideas?


----------



## mk3lvr6 (Aug 19, 2010)

is ur abs light on? mine is and my brake light is on cause my abs ring in the left front wheel is bad...which requires changing the whole hub which i can get for 76$ but the pain in the ass is pressing the bearing.


----------



## akid420 (Apr 23, 2009)

no abs light isnt on but i have never seen it go on even when abs activate. and as for your problem go check mk3 dir thread they show how to do bearing pretty easily, withought press.


----------

